

Google+ for Google Apps domains is in the works - ufuk
https://plus.google.com/u/0/116070746143818505850/posts/WatUnsHeLTD

======
kelnos
Odd, if I log in with my Apps account as primary and try to go to G+, I still
get the message about Profiles not being enabled. I guess they're just testing
on a few domains, or maybe rolled something out by accident.

~~~
ufuk
The trick is to be logged into Gmail and G+ with your Google Account, log off
from Gmail, log back in with your Apps account (one which has been
transitioned to a Google account) and finally switch to G+.

~~~
kelnos
Hmm, didn't work. Maybe I did it wrong...

------
aerotrain
So that Google can automagically create your "Work" circle? :)

